# Using a DVD-RAM.



## tiko (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a few questions about DVD-RAM drives and their usage with DVD media.

First, I've followed the steps from handbook section 18.7.9.  This seemingly works flawlessly for DVD/RW media for copying files to the disk, however, what about DVD/R media?  Will using dd not zero the disk and make it further unusable or is this a one time only step?

Second, during file copy using DVD/RW media, transfer seems to be unusually slow compared to wait times experienced with other operating systems.  Is there something I may be missing that will speed up the process? (gstat reports speeds of ~1400KB/s and drops to 0 for several seconds before buffering again, i assume)

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2009)

Use sysutils/brasero and have a look here:
http://www.freebsd.org//gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


----------



## tiko (Nov 13, 2009)

I've found that K3b works well for me, however, I seem to have an issue with device permissions on /dev/acd0.  The application will run and burn as intended, but only as root. (No CD/DVD writer found as unprivileged user)

Any idea what permissions are required for K3b to detect the DVD-RAM drive as an unprivileged user?  I've gone so far as to chmod 777 /dev/acd0* && chown me:mygroup /dev/acd0* without any luck.

I've seen numerous issues similar to mine, but none of those particular things allowed K3b to see the dvd drive.

Thanks.


----------



## tiko (Nov 13, 2009)

Solved (duh)

[cmd=]chmod 666 /dev/acd0* && chmod 666 /dev/pass0 && chmod 666 /dev/xpt0[/cmd]

A symbolic link is also required from /dev/acd0 -> /dev/cd0 and /dev/cd0 required permissions 0666.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2009)

tiko said:
			
		

> Solved (duh)
> 
> chmod 666 /dev/acd0* && chmod 666 /dev/pass0 && chmod 666 /dev/xpt0


xpt0 and pass0 belong to cd0 not acd0. They're both part of atapicam/scsi. The cd0 is a scsi drive or an atapicam version of the IDE/SATA acd0.

If you want to keep those permissions and symbolic links edit /etc/devfs.conf.


----------



## tiko (Nov 13, 2009)

K3b is hardcoded to use cd0, thus the symbolic link and those particular permissions are required in order for it to function correctly.


----------

